# On a roll



## Sprung (Sep 8, 2015)

Been able to sneak in some decent shop time the last several days - it helps that my mother-in-law was out here and helped take care of my wife and son while my wife's sick to give me a bit of a break.

Jr. Aaron Fountain Pen - Rhodium w/ Black Ti accents, Honduran Rosewood Burl from @manbuckwal 
(I'm keeping this one!)



 



 



 

Jr. Retro in Rhodium with Desert Ironwood Burl



 

Vertex Pen & Pencil set in Chrome with Spalted Maple Burl



 

Gunmetal Cigar with a segmented blank of Wenge and Yellowheart. A friend sent me this blank, I know he didn't make it, but I don't know where he got it from.



 

CA finish on all of them. C&C welcome.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## kris stratton (Sep 8, 2015)

all very nice,the first one is my winner.nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 9, 2015)

All beauties Matt ! Sure like the looks of those Jr Arons kits and the HRB looks awesome on it .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 9, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Sure like the looks of those Jr Arons kits and the HRB looks awesome on it .



Yeah, I'm very impressed with this kit. This is my first one I've put together. Even though I've been starting to react a little to the true rosewoods while working with them, I had it in the back of my mind that I wanted to get a really nice piece of HRB someday just to make one really nice pen for myself with it. Then you sent me that package and I knew that piece of HRB belonged on the Jr. Aaron I was saving for a pen for me... I'll be ordering some more of these Jr. Aaron's (and probably some Jr. Retro's too - my first time with this kit too and I really like it) sometime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Very nice pens Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 9, 2015)

All top shelf!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 9, 2015)

All nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 9, 2015)

all Very nice looking pens, good to see you working with the Jr Aaron series
my favorite has to be the Jr. Aaron Fountain Pen, that is an exceptional looking pen, Very well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 9, 2015)

Great looking set of pens!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you, everyone!



Jerry B said:


> good to see you working with the Jr Aaron series



I've been wanting to, but finally had an opportunity to pick a couple up a little while ago. Was just waiting on the right blanks for them. The other one I've got is the hybrid FP/RB. Don't know what blank I'm putting on that one yet. These won't be my last Jr. Aaron's...


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 9, 2015)

Sprung said:


> These won't be my last Jr. Aaron's


Good! 
I'm talking Jon David from Signature Pen Supply to join here and get some of these fabulous woods
I know he'll also take very good care of you guys when it comes to wanting some of the George, Aaron, and Antony kits, he's just that kind of guy 
when I back to being able to surf the site again, I expect to see a bunch more pictures of those finished kits published

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 9, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> Good!
> I'm talking Jon David from Signature Pen Supply to join here and get some of these fabulous woods
> I know he'll also take very good care of you guys when it comes to wanting some of the George, Aaron, and Antony kits, he's just that kind of guy
> when I back to being able to surf the site again, I expect to see a bunch more pictures of those finished kits published



Whenever I have the finances to order from Jon David again, I plan to snag some of the Georges too. Wasn't sure how I liked the antiqued look of the finish the first time I saw them, but that antique silver one especially has grown on me. I really like how it looks and can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 9, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Whenever I have the finances to order from Jon David again, I plan to snag some of the Georges too. Wasn't sure how I liked the antiqued look of the finish the first time I saw them, but that antique silver one especially has grown on me. I really like how it looks and can't wait to give it a try.


Both the Antique Brass, and the Antique Silver will match with almost any type of wood,
and don't forget, the new George II series (especially the Antique Silver) are all "slip fit", not compression,
so when you assemble, get some blue loctite from hardware store, add a couple drops inside tube, assemble, and wait 2-3 minutes to dry
No need to use CA, and don't try to apply to parts themselves, put in just the tubes, as it'll make a mess if applied to the parts (don't ask me how I know this :-P)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 9, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> Both the Antique Brass, and the Antique Silver will match with almost any type of wood,
> and don't forget, the new George II series (especially the Antique Silver) are all "slip fit", not compression,
> so when you assemble, get some blue loctite from hardware store, add a couple drops inside tube, assemble, and wait 2-3 minutes to dry
> No need to use CA, and don't try to apply to parts themselves, put in just the tubes, as it'll make a mess if applied to the parts (don't ask me how I know this :-P)



I rather like slip fit over compression and for some pens or materials, and before assembly I'll often ream out the inside of the tube a little bit with a rat tail file so it's either a slip fit or barely a compression fit. So that's good to know about the George II series. I've also used Loctite in assembling all my pens for a while now. Just a little applied inside the tube with the tip of a toothpick - just perfect!

BTW - I hope that whenever you're able to after your surgery that we'll see you around these parts. Don't want you becoming a stranger!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> when I back to being able to surf the site again, I expect to see a bunch more pictures of those finished kits published



Surfing here is easy....so easy in fact I can do it with one hand. (Rotator cuff surgery)
Dont be a stranger now....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2015)

rats...I forgot to compliment ya Matt....

Nice job...I like the last one the best...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 9, 2015)

Great looking pens!

What are you finishing them with?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 9, 2015)

Beautiful work, Matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 9, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I like the last one the best...



Thank you. I really like that one too. Before I turned it, I gave it a quick study and figured out how it was made. Going to hopefully try my hand at making some similar blanks, but in a variety of different species, sometime. I'm hoping to find someone who likes it enough to buy it - so long as my wife doesn't steal it first.



Jim Beam said:


> What are you finishing them with?



All are finished with CA - cyanoacrylate - aka Super Glue. I usually do two coats of thin viscosity to seal it, 4 if it's a softer or more porous wood, then about 8 or 10 coats of medium viscosity.


----------



## Tony (Sep 9, 2015)

All very nicely done Matt! The pen and pencil set are my favorites!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 9, 2015)

Tony said:


> The pen and pencil set are my favorites!!



I have to admit that I had those sold - and then talked my friend into a different pen & pencil set! She was wanting a set to give to her grandson who's going off to college next year. I thought the 2mm lead in the Vertex would be a bit thick for someone taking notes in college - .5 or .7 would be better - so I talked her into an even nicer set. So, at least I didn't talk myself out of a sale on that one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2015)

Heh heh heh...i just thought of this....
Sprung roll.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 10, 2015)

Just stand still for a minute while I get my ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2015)

Sprung said:


> I have to admit that I had those sold - and then talked my friend into a different pen & pencil set! She was wanting a set to give to her grandson who's going off to college next year. I thought the 2mm lead in the Vertex would be a bit thick for someone taking notes in college - .5 or .7 would be better - so I talked her into an even nicer set. So, at least I didn't talk myself out of a sale on that one!



A 2mm lead? Sounds promising, might have to get me one of those.......


----------



## Sprung (Sep 10, 2015)

Tony said:


> A 2mm lead? Sounds promising, might have to get me one of those.......



Yeah, it seems like more of a sketch pencil. Might double well as a shop pencil with a not as thick lead as the other shop pencils. Would be happy to make one for you if you ever decide you need one. If this one doesn't end up in my shop for my own use, I'm certain one of these Vertex pencils will sometime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Sep 14, 2015)

Looking good Matt!

JayT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Heh heh heh...i just thought of this....
> Sprung roll.



We need a "Corny!" button.

(The only reason I haven't installed one is because it would be used on me more than anyone. )

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 20, 2015)

I just remembered that I had taunted @El Guapo previously with the fact that he'd be needing a pen from me in a Jr. Aaron after I made one. Andrew, I tagged you now in case you hadn't seen it yet. You're so going to need one of these!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

